# moving to rp-pppoe-3.7

## Gentree

what services do I have to restart having changed rp-pppoe?

I moved from 3.5x to 3.7 , did etc-update but cant get out.

I can connect and disconnect fine but that's about it.

I dropped back to 3.5 and restarted eth0 and eth1 thinking 3.7 was buggy but I was still unable to do anything without a cold reboot.

 :Confused: 

TIA , Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## Cintra

one of the happiest days of my life was when my Speedtouch was replaced with a router version.. I had a lot of rp-pppoe trouble until I stuck with rp-pppoe-3.5-r2  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/net-dialup/rp-pppoe/ oop, sorry thats dead

----------

## Gentree

Thanks, 

 I'm having to stick with 3.5-r11 right now. I was just wondering whether 3.7 works at all.

I would like to have the iptables firewall rules rather than ipchains.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Cintra

If you change your mind I have it all in a zip pack..

All the best

----------

## Karl_R

I'll have a copy, if you don't mind Cintra.

I tried to upgrade my kernel from linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 and rp-pppoe-3.7, which works fine with linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 fails to connect with linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 !?

So consequently any help will be apreciated (or else I may go back to rp-pppoe-3.5-r11)

Cheers

Karl

----------

## Gentree

OK so at least someone has got 3.7 to work. The deafing silence lead me to think me an Cintra were the only one's to have tried.

I finally managed to get 3.7 to connect , basically by chucking out that default firewall and setting up my own.

As soon as I started iptables I could not even ping the router!

Once I have something that looks stable I'll post my iptables if anyone cares.

@Karl:

you can find all the ebuilds that have been dumped from portage in gentoo CVS

It's also a good idea to keep a copy of your kernel ebuild in your overlay since the devs are often a bit too happy with the axe.

I always make sure I have a path back before changing major stuff like that. things often get broken.

----------

## Cintra

 *Karl_R wrote:*   

> I'll have a copy, if you don't mind Cintra.
> 
> I tried to upgrade my kernel from linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 and rp-pppoe-3.7, which works fine with linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 fails to connect with linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 !?
> 
> So consequently any help will be apreciated (or else I may go back to rp-pppoe-3.5-r11)
> ...

 

Hei Karl

I have uploaded rp-pack.zip to uploading.com - you can dl it from http://www.uploading.com/?get=GKFM1G6T

Just copy the net-dialup folder to /usr/local/portage & copy the tbz2 file to your path to /portage/packages/All and it should work  :Wink: 

mvh

----------

## Gentree

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> one of the happiest days of my life was when my Speedtouch was replaced with a router version.. I had a lot of rp-pppoe trouble until I stuck with rp-pppoe-3.5-r2 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/net-dialup/rp-pppoe/ oop, sorry thats dead

 

your link is fine.

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/net-dialup/rp-pppoe/rp-pppoe-3.5-r2.ebuild

It's marked as dead just means it's been cut from the std portage tree. 

You can still copy it to overlay do the ebuild digest thing and then use emerge on it as normal.

Always a good idea to check out the notes to see why ebuilds were removed but in the majority of cases it's simply a case of keeping the portage tree becoming unmanagable.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Karl_R

Thanks Cintra,

I'll get onto that after work!  :Smile: 

Cheers

Karl

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

3.7 seems to work, except for the "little" fact that there's no more /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe! how do I start it now?

----------

## Cintra

@Gentree

thanks for the tip.

when I tried to view the ebuild it appeared to be a no go..

I see now it IS there if you dig a bit

mvh

----------

## Karl_R

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> 3.7 seems to work, except for the "little" fact that there's no more /etc/init.d/rp-pppoe! how do I start it now?

 

It's just started by /etc/init.d/net.* now.

make sure you have

```
config_eth0=( "adsl" )
```

 in your 

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

 file (if you need it on eth0) else edit it to suit.

Cheers

Karl.

PS you say it works, well it works for me on kernel linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 but not on a 2.6.15 kernel. what kernel are you using? and if it's a 2.6.15 varient can I have a copy of your .config?

Cheers

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Karl_R wrote:*   

> It's just started by /etc/init.d/net.* now.
> 
> make sure you have
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, i put

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.52.1/24" "adsl" )
```

and it works. I still have to figure out if there's a way to pull up the LAN without pulling up the adsl, but that's a minor issue.

 *Quote:*   

> PS you say it works, well it works for me on kernel linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 but not on a 2.6.15 kernel. what kernel are you using? and if it's a 2.6.15 varient can I have a copy of your .config?

 

2.6.15-gentoo-r1

here's my config: http://rafb.net/paste/results/NfYVJr46.html

----------

## Karl_R

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.15-gentoo-r1
> 
> here's my config: http://rafb.net/paste/results/NfYVJr46.html

 

Thanks CRV§ADER//KY.

PS I got a "404 not found" error on your website,

I'll try again later

Cheers

Karl

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Quote:*   

> PS I got a "404 not found" error on your website,
> 
> I'll try again later

 

ouch, I didn't know nopaste had such a short autodeletion timer.

Here it is: http://www.crusaderky.altervista.org/_altervista_ht/linux-config

----------

## Karl_R

Thanks CRV§ADER//KY and Cintra,

I have discovered why rp-pppoe was failing to start after my kernel upgrade but I don't understand why it happened.

Basically, I was telling rp-pppoe to use the wrong interface!!!!

on 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 I have

```
myhost # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:F5:3F:AA:6C

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1085 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1165 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:541439 (528.7 Kb)  TX bytes:153332 (149.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x2800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1119 (1.0 Kb)  TX bytes:1119 (1.0 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:202.155.163.72  P-t-P:202.155.163.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1456  Metric:1

          RX packets:54 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:29383 (28.6 Kb)  TX bytes:9608 (9.3 Kb)
```

but on 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 I get

```
Output of ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-90-F5-00-00-40-24-6C-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:F5:3F:AA:6C  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x6800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1119 (1.0 Kb)  TX bytes:1119 (1.0 Kb)
```

 So my ethernet interface has moved from eth0 to eth1 and is now unspecified, my rp-pppoe setup was still pointing at the eth0 address and when launching adsl-start in debug mode

```
DEBUG=1 asdl-start
```

 the errorlog showed that  *Quote:*   

> Interface eth0 is not Ethernet

 

I don't know why this has happened presumably some new hardware has been coldplugged? could it be a firewire port?

Cheers

Karl

----------

## konna

I were having terrible problems with that new rp-pppoe 3.7 -3.8. When I start rp-pppoe whole network crashes (cant do nothing). So I moved back to 3.5-r11 and everything is fine again. Really hope that they won't remove that 3.5 v. from portage. 

So fellows , watch out before you`re going to update your rp-pppoe.

----------

## Karl_R

I've recently upgraded my kernel again currently gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r3 and the latest stable baselayout etc and now the interfaces have sorted themselves out again!

eth0 is my ethenet card and eth1 is not found.

so it looks like a bug has been fixed.

----------

